# Denton and Sasquatch Show #108



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Republicans and Democrats are playing the American people like a used fiddle, we go to both the CA and TX desk for News you might not believe and much more!

Denton and Sasquatch Show #108 ? Denton and Sasquatch

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-07-29T22_28_01-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> The Republicans and Democrats are playing the American people like a used fiddle, we go to both the CA and TX desk for News you might not believe and much more!
> 
> Denton and Sasquatch Show #108 ? Denton and Sasquatch
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-07-29T22_28_01-07_00


Have iTunes pulled episode 109 too?

Facebook, iTunes and Spotify drop InfoWars http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45083684

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Have iTunes pulled episode 109 too?
> 
> Facebook, iTunes and Spotify drop InfoWars http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45083684
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should be served up, tonight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Have iTunes pulled episode 109 too?
> 
> Facebook, iTunes and Spotify drop InfoWars http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45083684
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should be served up, tonight.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

It’s confusing my week with no podcast to start it. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> It's confusing my week with no podcast to start it.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about that. Son is in town for drill and he seems to think his bedroom is still his bedroom. :vs_laugh:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh. I understand. My son is back too and has taken over “his” bedroom. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Oh. I understand. My son is back too and has taken over "his" bedroom.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You two should start a podcast about sons taking over their old bedrooms.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Great idea. Just got Nowhere to do a podcast from at the moment. No space. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think you should cover the attacks on the freedom of speech in podcast 109. That would be a great topic. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> It's confusing my week with no podcast to start it.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solved it by starting my work week on Tuesday!

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

